# Niterider Minewt 600 vs Cygolite Expilion 400



## anekin007 (May 23, 2011)

Comparing Niterider Minewt 600 vs Cygolite Expilion 400. Both just recently released. Big jump in lumens from last year and at the same price. Included in my chart is an Ebay Cree Q5 240lms that I have been running.
































































So far that is what I have between the two. If anyone needs more pictures or specs please let me know. I just got both fully charged and ready to be tested tonight.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

Sweet, thanks for the pics for size comparison. What about light output & beam pattern between the niterider and cygolite? Do they follow the listed spec and the niterider being a bit brighter?


----------



## anekin007 (May 23, 2011)

i just got the cygolite this morning so i only tested it in daytime. The brightness of the boost setting of cygolite is just as bright as the 600lm high setting of the niterider. I like the compact lightweight size of cygolite but the light output if very disappointing so far. There seems to be no flood/spill light from the cygo. im new to lighting so i hope i got the terms right. The light pattern of the niterider and ebay flashlit are the same but cygolite is just a spot of light. I will post up some pictures tonight if I get the chance to test them in the dark.


----------



## wickedfn4u (Jan 4, 2008)

anekin007 said:


> i just got the cygolite this morning so i only tested it in daytime. The brightness of the boost setting of cygolite is just as bright as the 600lm high setting of the niterider. I like the compact lightweight size of cygolite but the light output if very disappointing so far. There seems to be no flood/spill light from the cygo. im new to lighting so i hope i got the terms right. The light pattern of the niterider and ebay flashlit are the same but cygolite is just a spot of light. I will post up some pictures tonight if I get the chance to test them in the dark.


So if you think the Cyg output is the same as the 600lm of the NR do you find the NR disappointing too then?


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Where did you get the lumen output numbers? Mfg numbers?

If so, those would be numbers with most likely poor credibility and would tell you nothing about how the lights actually perform. 

J.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

anekin007 said:


> I like the compact lightweight size of cygolite but the light output if very disappointing so far. There seems to be no flood/spill light from the cygo. im new to lighting so i hope i got the terms right. The light pattern of the niterider and ebay flashlit are the same but cygolite is just a spot of light.


Any new thoughts on the Cygolite? I was about to buy one until I read your post and now have 2nd thoughts. Are you saying the beam is too narrow to be of much use riding?


----------



## anekin007 (May 23, 2011)

Here is the picture of the beam. Im not sure what setting people are using but I tried to match what I seen on lcd of my camera as close as what I see with my eyes. Im no professional light tester and those lumens number are just manufacture specs. At least the companies are not claiming outrageous numbers.

The cygolite produce a more natural light and the niterider has a bluish tint. The cygolite boost mode claims to have 2 hour run time is just as bright as the niterider on high setting. I couldnt tell which is brighter due to the color tint. The nite rider has a much better and bigger light spill then the cygolite. if your using the niterider as a helmet light it will wear down. The niterider is slightly longer but the only thing that I didnt like when I looked on the back of the box is that it says this product has chemicals including lead:???:

Sorry for the poor pictures. it was taken in my 400sq apt. I didnt get to do an outdoor test over the weekend.

Niterider Minewt 600









Cygolite Expilion 400


----------



## PaulRivers (Jan 2, 2009)

hey, thanks for posting the pics!! That's really, really useful. I was thinking of looking at the Cygolite, but ironically I was going to look at the 400 because it seemed like it had a better beam pattern with more spill than their 600 version...










From - Expilion 400

Hmm.

EDIT: Though to be fair, in another thread someone said that cars don't like the Niterider 600 even on medium -
https://forums.mtbr.com/8289481-post9.html

And part of my routes are bike trails...so who knows, maybe less floody would be better...hmm...


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

The photo from Cygolite looks pretty impressive, but I wonder how accurate it is. I'd be curious to see what the light pattern is like outside in the real world. If it's still real tight on the Cygolite, you might be able to spread it out more by frosting the lens slightly with some high grit sandpaper. I'm not sure I'd want to take some sandpaper and start scuffing up a lens that I might not be able to replace on a new light though. Others may be more daring.


----------



## anekin007 (May 23, 2011)

PaulRivers said:


> hey, thanks for posting the pics!! That's really, really useful. I was thinking of looking at the Cygolite, but ironically I was going to look at the 400 because it seemed like it had a better beam pattern with more spill than their 600 version...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tested the cygolite in my apt hallway at about 20 feet range it would probably only do half a street lane. To duplicate the picture that cygolite put up on their website it looks like the light would need to be thrown a good 40 feet and the camera is zoomed in to get that picture.


----------



## iceninejim (Aug 13, 2009)

Anekin - when you say the niterider 600 will wear down if used with the helmet mount, do you mean the mount doesn't keep the light in place well enough or that the light's weight is tiring on your neck/head? Thanks for any input. I like the sounds of this light and want to use it helmet mounted so want to be sure it works well up there.


----------



## m34doors (Sep 11, 2011)

Modernbike.com has some comparison pictures with different lights. It looks like Expilion 400 is a beam and not wide spread. Since I am new to this site and it doesn't let me post the direct link to the comparison page, so goto modernbike.com and search for expilion 400 and click on the Expilion 400 Link and in the middle of the page, you will see the Light Comparison page. 

Currently, I am using a Milion 200 and I really like it but I am looking for a brighter one and the Expilion 400 sounded really good but not really sure about the 'beam'


----------



## anekin007 (May 23, 2011)

iceninejim said:


> Anekin - when you say the niterider 600 will wear down if used with the helmet mount, do you mean the mount doesn't keep the light in place well enough or that the light's weight is tiring on your neck/head? Thanks for any input. I like the sounds of this light and want to use it helmet mounted so want to be sure it works well up there.


if you have a light helmet the extra 40 grams may not make a difference. I have a cheap heavy helmet so the extra weight can be felt. I have 2 niterider 600 now and once in awhile I use one as a helmet mount. I got use to the weight but my neck feels little more sore then usual during a 2-3 hour ride.


----------



## 80sbmxkid (Mar 8, 2008)

Been awhile since the last post. Anyone have an update or experience with either light, especially the Cygolite?

I am looking for a set of lights. I was looking at the Exposure Diablo for the helmet light but before buying thought I should look to see if there is something new this year that might be less expensive and have longer run times without a back up battery. Came across the Cygolite and the specs looked good - lightweight, longer run time, and less expensive, but some of the comments over the beam pattern and the misleading photo concern me. 

Thanks!


----------



## PaulRivers (Jan 2, 2009)

80sbmxkid said:


> Been awhile since the last post. Anyone have an update or experience with either light, especially the Cygolite?
> 
> I am looking for a set of lights. I was looking at the Exposure Diablo for the helmet light but before buying thought I should look to see if there is something new this year that might be less expensive and have longer run times without a back up battery. Came across the Cygolite and the specs looked good - lightweight, longer run time, and less expensive, but some of the comments over the beam pattern and the misleading photo concern me.
> 
> Thanks!


Take a look in the 2012 mtrb lights shootout thread -
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/2012-mtbr-lights-shootout-739216.html

I know Francais said both the Cygolite Tridenx 750 and the Niterider will be reviewed.


----------



## anekin007 (May 23, 2011)

80sbmxkid said:


> Been awhile since the last post. Anyone have an update or experience with either light, especially the Cygolite?
> 
> I am looking for a set of lights. I was looking at the Exposure Diablo for the helmet light but before buying thought I should look to see if there is something new this year that might be less expensive and have longer run times without a back up battery. Came across the Cygolite and the specs looked good - lightweight, longer run time, and less expensive, but some of the comments over the beam pattern and the misleading photo concern me.
> 
> Thanks!


The niterider 600 is about 20g more than the cygolite. I prefer the beam of the niterider over the cygolite and the serfas true 500. I found the cygolite and serfas to be very similar. I sold them all after 2 months. I needed something with longer running time as I do long night rides and sometimes I commute.


----------



## 80sbmxkid (Mar 8, 2008)

anekin007 said:


> The niterider 600 is about 20g more than the cygolite. I prefer the beam of the niterider over the cygolite and the serfas true 500. I found the cygolite and serfas to be very similar. I sold them all after 2 months. I needed something with longer running time as I do long night rides and sometimes I commute.


What did you end up purchasing?


----------



## anekin007 (May 23, 2011)

I end up picking up a Gemini Xera. I get over 4 hours running on high and is brighter then my two niterider minewt 600. Total of weight for two niterider 600 was 380g. With the Xera setup its 320g.


----------



## 80sbmxkid (Mar 8, 2008)

anekin007 said:


> I end up picking up a Gemini Xera. I get over 4 hours running on high and is brighter then my two niterider minewt 600. Total of weight for two niterider 600 was 380g. With the Xera setup its 320g.


Not familiar with Gemini. Just looked at the website. Has a nice price. I assume you are running one on the bars and one the helmet, correct?


----------

